# what is a reliable place to buy custom heat transfers?



## stone hawk (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a huge job (about 750) t shirts and I am looking for a good reliable place to have transfers made up, any one know of a place, and how hard is it to get your design to them and a quote?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The companies on the list of vendors here are reliable: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

For turnaround times, it might be good to pick one close to where you live.

To get quotes you just have to visit their website and email them or call them on the phone. They usually need to see your artwork to give you an accurate quote.

I've used Transfer Express, F&M Expressions and Dowling Graphics with good results.


----------



## stone hawk (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks so much Rodney I will check out these sites!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If the 750 are all the same image I would sub it to a screenprinter which should be cheaper and definitely faster.

That said, to date the only transfer maker I've used that has been 100% reliable is F&M although I have not used all of them.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

I spoke to F&M today asking about a full color design for the back of a t-shirt (approx. 9x12) and they said that their full color process might feel "heavy." Does any one have an opinion about this?


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. You should try ordering samples first from any company that you might consider
purchasing from...if they are worth their salt then you should get a sample pack from
them quickly and you can gage for yourself the quality and go from there...


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

save time and money and sub it out to a screenprinter like rick said. pressing 750 shirts with heat press is crazy.


----------

